# Egy képben több kép,optikai képek,minden amit legondolkoztat!



## Apes (2008 Február 18)

Sziasztok,
olyan képeket szeretnék ide melyeket ugy is nevezhetnénk hogy képekben képek,vagy látni és újra látni,optikai képek.Nagyon szórakoztató tud lenni.Mutatok nektek rá példát,na lássuk csak,mit látsz a képen?


----------



## Apes (2008 Február 19)

Egy hid mely átszeli a tengert vagy hajók?


----------



## Apes (2008 Február 19)

mit takarnak a levelek?


----------



## Apes (2008 Február 19)

Jól nézd meg a képet,nem csak 1 farkast látsz,mennyit is?


----------



## Apes (2008 Február 19)

Szerinted a 3 emberke egy méretű?IGEN!Lemérheted!


----------



## Apes (2008 Február 19)

Nézd a két arcot,majd távolodj el 2-3méterre a monitortól.Mit látsz?Megváltoztatták a helyüket?Jól látod!


----------



## Apes (2008 Február 19)

Mit látsz a rózsán kivül?


----------



## Apes (2008 Február 19)

Szerinted paralellek az egynesek?Ha eltavolitanánk a kis egyeneseket keresztbe....optikailag bezavarnak,nemde?


----------



## Apes (2008 Február 19)

Ime,hova is bújt el?Megtaláltad?Mennyi idő alatt?


----------



## Apes (2008 Február 19)

Nézd a képet,mintha a virág közepe megnőne


----------



## Apes (2008 Február 19)

A hóban egy állat lábnyomait látod,de megtalálod őt is a képen?


----------



## Apes (2008 Február 19)

Hirtelen a képre nézel 2 arcot látsz,de nezd csak meg jobban


----------



## Apes (2008 Február 19)

Nézd meg csak a betük maguktól mozognak


----------



## Apes (2008 Február 19)

Fixáld a fekete kis pontot és es egy idő után végül a többi szines folt eltünik


----------



## Apes (2008 Február 19)

Milyen állatokat látsz a képen?


----------



## Apes (2008 Február 19)

Egy női test vagy inkább kigyó?


----------



## Apes (2008 Február 19)

Egy arcot látsz,igaz?Pedig ezek csak kezek......


----------



## Apes (2008 Február 19)

Ha megnézzük a képet mintha felénk közeledne


----------



## Apes (2008 Február 19)

Olvasd el figyelmesen a két sort.MIlyen hasonlatosságot veszel észre?B betü és a 13-as szám egyforma elemkből áll,mégis helyesen olvassuk el úgy a betűket mint a számokat.


----------



## afca (2008 Február 19)

_Valóban görbék az alábbi négyzet oldalai oldalai?_

_



_


----------



## afca (2008 Február 19)

_És mennyire párhuzamosak ezek a vonalak?_


----------



## afca (2008 Február 19)

_Melyik asztal a hosszabb és melyik a szélesebb?



_


----------



## afca (2008 Február 19)

xxx


----------



## afca (2008 Február 19)




----------



## afca (2008 Február 19)

_Az ujjaddal kövesd a csigavonalat, míg a középpontba nem érsz: _

[FONT=georgia,times new roman,times,serif][FONT=georgia,times new roman,times,serif]



[/FONT][/FONT]​


----------



## afca (2008 Február 19)

_Hal vagy pelikán? Szaxofonozó férfi vagy fiatal lány? Kehely vagy arcok? _

[FONT=georgia,times new roman,times,serif][FONT=georgia,times new roman,times,serif]









[/FONT][/FONT]​


----------



## afca (2008 Február 19)

_Nézd meg figyelmesen a palackot. A rajta levő rajz mit ábrázol?_

[FONT=georgia,times new roman,times,serif][FONT=georgia,times new roman,times,serif]



[/FONT][/FONT]
Bármennyire hihetetlen, a kisgyerekek (megfelelő tapasztalat hiányában) csak 9 delfint látnak az ölelkező pár helyén…​


----------



## afca (2008 Február 19)

Számold meg a fekete pontokat a képen.


----------



## afca (2008 Február 19)




----------



## afca (2008 Február 19)

Padlófestmény.


----------



## afca (2008 Február 19)

​


----------



## afca (2008 Február 19)

Merre mozognak a pöttyök?Jobbra-balra?fel-le?



​


----------



## afca (2008 Február 19)

​


----------



## afca (2008 Február 19)

​


----------



## afca (2008 Február 19)

​


----------



## afca (2008 Február 19)




----------



## afca (2008 Február 19)




----------



## afca (2008 Február 19)




----------



## aanne_36 (2008 Február 19)

Mágikus szem


----------



## Apes (2008 Február 19)




----------



## Apes (2008 Február 19)

Nézd a képet 20 másodpercig a felsö Marilyn képet piros alapon,majd utana nezd a fehér alapu Maralynre,na mit történt?Milyen szinüre változott?


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 Február 19)




----------



## Apes (2008 Február 19)




----------



## Apes (2008 Február 19)

Távolodj el a monitorol es egy arcot lathatsz,minel messzebb mesz annal jobban latni


----------



## Apes (2008 Február 20)

Figyelmesen nézd a képet!Mit látsz?Ne irjátok le a megfejtést,ne segitsünk a többieknek,csak irjátok meg mennyi idobe telt mire sikerül megtalálnod.Kivancsi vagyok!


----------



## csipkebogyo (2008 Február 20)

.


----------



## csipkebogyo (2008 Február 20)

.


----------



## Apes (2008 Február 20)

Fixáld 30 másodpercig a 4 kicsi pontot a kép közepén,majd lassan emeld fel a fejed és nézz a falra,lehetöleg fehér.Sikerült látnod?És mit?


----------



## siriusB (2008 Február 20)

Apes írta:


> Fixáld 30 másodpercig a 4 kicsi pontot a kép közepén,majd lassan emeld fel a fejed és nézz a falra,lehetöleg fehér.Sikerült látnod?És mit?



Lehet, hogy hülyeségnek tűnik, de én a falon egy Krisztus-képet láttam. Mit kellett volna látni?

(Ezt itt lent nem én csatoltam, de ha már itt van maradjon)


----------



## afca (2008 Február 23)




----------



## afca (2008 Február 23)




----------



## afca (2008 Február 23)




----------



## afca (2008 Február 23)




----------



## afca (2008 Február 23)




----------



## afca (2008 Február 23)

13 arc van elrejtve az ábrán


----------



## afca (2008 Február 23)




----------



## afca (2008 Február 23)

Az A vagy a B vonalban folytatódik a C?


----------



## afca (2008 Február 23)

Melyik lépcsőfok van a legalacsonyabban?


----------



## afca (2008 Február 23)




----------



## afca (2008 Február 23)

Hogy vannak ezek az oszlopok?


----------



## afca (2008 Február 23)




----------



## afca (2008 Február 23)

Automobil illúzió.


----------



## Apes (2008 Február 25)

Nézd 30 másodpercig a képeben a 3 pici fehér pontra öszpontosits!Majd lassan nézz a falra,lehetőleg fehér.Na?Sikrült???


----------



## bjasmin (2008 Február 25)




----------



## bjasmin (2008 Február 25)




----------



## bjasmin (2008 Február 25)




----------



## bjasmin (2008 Február 25)

Találd meg a 2 arcot


----------



## bjasmin (2008 Február 25)

nézd 30 másodpercig a képet majd nézz a falra vagy egy fehér papirra,a körte égni fog!


----------



## Apes (2008 Február 27)




----------



## bjasmin (2008 Március 10)

mi bújt meg a képen?


----------



## bjasmin (2008 Március 10)

PIROS KÉK SÁRGA ZÖLD
KÉK SÁRGA ZÖLD PIROS
SÁRGA ZÖLD PIROS KÉK
ZÖLD PIROS KÉK SÁRGA 
PIROS KÉK SÁRGA ZÖLD
KÉK SÁRGA ZÖLD PIROS
SÁRGA ZÖLD PIROS KÉK
ZÖLD PIROS KÉK SÁRGA

Ez is egy érdekes feladat,ne olvasd hanem a szineked mondd.


----------



## Apes (2008 Március 10)

Ebben a szép rózséban egy állat bújt meg!Megtalalod???


----------



## hajni43 (2008 Március 11)

delfin van a rózsába


----------



## afca (2008 Március 17)




----------



## afca (2008 Március 17)




----------



## afca (2008 Március 17)




----------



## dszilveszter (2008 Március 17)

Ezt nézd meg!!!!
Gondolj egy kétjegyű számra!
<u1>></u1>>Add össze a két számot, amiből áll!
Vond ki az eredeti számból!
Keresd meg a hozzá tartozó szimbólumot a szemeddel, és kattints a GÖMB-re!
Utána ne felejtsd el a szádat becsukni!<o>></o>>
 http://www.messe-ideen.de/upload/magische-zauberkugel.swf<o>></o>><u1>></u1>>


----------



## afca (2008 Március 17)




----------



## afca (2008 Március 17)




----------



## bjasmin (2008 Március 21)

Ha közelről nézed a képet egy delfint látsz,ha messzebbrol akkor egy autót....jó mi?


----------



## bjasmin (2008 Március 21)

Egyik kedvenc képem,hát nem szép??


----------



## bjasmin (2008 Március 21)

Ez meg a másik.......magáért beszél


----------



## bjasmin (2008 Március 21)

xx

xxxxxxxxx

http://unpeudhumour.u.n.pic.centerblog.net/bijqtgq5.jpg


----------



## afca (2008 Március 23)




----------



## afca (2008 Április 7)




----------



## afca (2008 Április 7)




----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Április 7)




----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Április 7)




----------



## bjasmin (2008 Június 6)

Egy kabát cipzára egy mérges pirnajára hasonlit


----------



## bjasmin (2008 Június 6)

a sörben vilagrészek


----------



## afca (2008 Június 20)




----------



## afca (2008 Június 20)




----------



## afca (2008 Június 23)




----------



## afca (2008 Június 23)




----------



## afca (2008 Június 23)




----------



## afca (2008 Június 23)




----------



## Apes (2008 Július 9)




----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 17)

A térbeli világhoz szokott látásunk igyekszik a síkon ábrázoltakat is térben látni. Első pillantásra nem tűnik fel semmi, de ha elemezni kezdjük a képet, ellentmondásokba ütközünk: 

[FONT=georgia,times new roman,times,serif][FONT=georgia,times new roman,times,serif]






[/FONT][/FONT]​


----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 17)




----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Augusztus 18)




----------



## Apes (2008 Augusztus 18)




----------



## Apes (2008 Augusztus 18)




----------



## Apes (2008 Augusztus 18)




----------



## Apes (2008 Augusztus 18)

Spirál illúzio
következő képen látod a rombuszok között a spirált? Igazából csak egy csomó kört látsz!


----------



## Apes (2008 Augusztus 18)

Domború illúzio
E sakkmintás kép közepe úgy tűnik, hogy domború. Igazából teljesen szabályos a kép mintája, csakis a kis négyzetek miatt látszik így!


----------



## Apes (2008 Augusztus 18)

Zöld árnyalatok
Mit gondolsz, a következő képen hány árnyalata látható a zöld színnek? Igazából mindkét árnyalat ugyanaz!


----------



## Apes (2008 Augusztus 18)

Négyzet illúzio
A következő képen néhány átlós vonalat láthatunk a közepén egy enyhén összenyomott négyzettel. Valójában a négyzet teljesen szabályos, ezt bizonyítja a váltakozó animáció is!


----------



## Apes (2008 Augusztus 18)

Négyzet illúzio
A négyzetek a kép közepén szabályosak, még ha nem is tűnnek annak.


----------



## Apes (2008 Augusztus 18)

Hipertér illúzio
A mai képen a középső részre koncentráljatok. Ha mozgatjátok a fejeteket, vagy csak egyszerűen a scroll-t az oldalon akkor egy érdekes jelenséget vehettek észre.


----------



## Apes (2008 Augusztus 18)

Tágulo tér
A következő kép olyan hatást kelt, mintha ki akarna törni a monitorból. Én ha jól megnézem akkor még mozog is, de ez nem biztos.


----------



## Apes (2008 Augusztus 18)

*Betört fal*

* A következő képen egy falat láthattok, ami be van törve és látszanak a mögötte lévő oszlopok.
Ez igazából egy francia festőművész műve, a fal teljesen ép, csak rá van feste a lyuk és az oszlopok.*

*



*


----------



## Apes (2008 Augusztus 18)

Pecázni az égen 
A következő kép egy horgászó fickót ábrázol, és bár mindannyian tudjuk, hogy valójában az egy víztükör, mégis úgy tűnik, mintha egy sziklán állva a felhők között pecázna.


----------



## Apes (2008 Augusztus 18)

álcázási trükkök
Az alábbi képekhez igazából nem is kell hozzáfűznöm semmit. Szépen megfestett kezeslábasok, jó szögből fényképezve, ennyi. Amúgy az ázsiaiak tényleg kísérleteznek ilyen kabátokkal amire ha ránézel akkor kivetíti magára, hogy mi van a háta mögött, így úgy tűnhet, hogy átlátszóak.


----------



## Apes (2008 Augusztus 18)

Fekete pontok
A következő körben fekete pontokat fedezhetünk fel a fehér csíkok találkozásánál. Ezek a pontok, mint ahogy már egy előző képen is észrevehettük, nem léteznek.


----------



## Apes (2008 Augusztus 18)

Fiatal vagy öreg
A következő képen egy fiatal lányt láthatunk, viszont ha másképp nézzük akkor egy nagy orrú öregasszony látható rajta.


----------



## Apes (2008 Augusztus 18)

Horror illúzio
A következő képen egy nőt láthatunk behunyt szemekkel. De ha egy kicsit távolabb lépünk a monitortól, akkor már egyáltalán nincs behunyva a szeme, sőt, minket bámul!


----------



## Santane (2008 Szeptember 4)




----------



## Santane (2008 Szeptember 4)

Mai illúzió: közelítsetek a képhez és az ábra közepén lévő fekete lyuk tágulni látszik !


----------



## Santane (2008 Szeptember 4)

Hogy is van??


----------



## bjasmin (2008 Szeptember 22)

Jol elbujt a cica.......


----------



## bjasmin (2008 Szeptember 22)

Segitek,egy alakot kell hogy talalj!


----------



## Böbike11 (2008 Szeptember 22)

A ló fején egy női alak van!


----------



## bjasmin (2008 Szeptember 29)




----------



## bjasmin (2008 Szeptember 29)

Pànik az erdoben?


----------



## bjasmin (2008 Szeptember 29)

Ebben a kepben erdekes dolgot lathatsz,csak jol nez meg...


----------



## bjasmin (2008 Szeptember 29)




----------



## bjasmin (2008 Szeptember 29)




----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Október 2)




----------



## bjasmin (2008 Október 8)

Mennyi pandat latsz?


----------



## bjasmin (2008 Október 8)

Kovesd a szemeddel elosszor a piros pontokat ,merre forog a kerek?Most kovesd a sarga pontokat?Erdekes nem?


----------



## Santane (2008 Október 24)

xx


----------



## aanne_36 (2008 Október 28)

Hold a jégen vagy korcsolyázók az égen / hó vagy felhők??


----------



## afca (2008 November 1)

Ezen a képen 12 ember látható. Vagy 13? Vagy mégis 12?
Vagy fordítva? Vagy inkább mégsem? Esetleg izé?


----------



## afca (2008 November 3)




----------



## afca (2008 November 22)




----------



## afca (2008 November 22)




----------



## afca (2008 November 22)




----------



## afca (2008 November 22)




----------



## Tündy86 (2008 December 16)

Ez egy kicsit vicces kép.


----------



## bjasmin (2008 December 16)

..vizisapka???


----------



## bjasmin (2008 December 16)




----------



## bjasmin (2008 December 16)

5 profilt láthatsz a képben


----------



## bjasmin (2008 December 16)




----------



## bjasmin (2008 December 17)

..és hát levél a télapónak...aki mindent lát


----------



## bjasmin (2008 December 17)

Egy gyönyörű fa,hát nem szép ?


----------



## bjasmin (2008 December 17)

Lány haja vagy vizesés ?


----------



## bjasmin (2008 December 17)

és ,hogy a karácsonyi hangulatnál maradjunk egy frappáns illúzió ,nekem tetszik !


----------



## bjasmin (2008 December 17)

Egy utcai lámpa vagy egy szexi kép ?


----------



## bjasmin (2008 December 17)




----------



## bjasmin (2008 December 17)

Fa vagy állatfejek ?


----------



## bjasmin (2008 December 17)

Hol van a profil ?


----------



## bjasmin (2008 December 17)

ha kicsit távolabb mész a képernyőtől egy képet láthatsz !


----------



## bjasmin (2008 December 17)

Hol a béka ?


----------



## bjasmin (2008 December 17)

Fák vagy női arc ?


----------



## bjasmin (2008 December 17)

Lófej illúzió


----------



## bjasmin (2008 December 17)

Hihi ,1 kicsit vicces kép,de nem semmi !


----------



## bjasmin (2009 Január 8)

egy jol sikerult kép


----------



## Mamika (2009 Február 18)




----------



## Pasenyka (2009 Április 30)

Mozgásban.


----------



## xlevi (2009 Szeptember 21)

Feketék vagy fehérek a pontok?!


----------



## afca (2010 Január 2)




----------



## afca (2010 Január 2)




----------



## afca (2010 Január 2)




----------



## afca (2010 Január 2)




----------



## afca (2010 Január 2)




----------



## afca (2010 Január 2)




----------



## afca (2010 Január 2)




----------



## afca (2010 Január 2)




----------



## afca (2010 Január 2)




----------



## afca (2010 Január 2)




----------



## afca (2010 Január 2)




----------



## afca (2010 Január 2)




----------



## afca (2010 Január 2)




----------



## afca (2010 Január 2)




----------



## afca (2010 Január 2)




----------



## afca (2010 Január 2)




----------



## afca (2010 Január 2)




----------



## afca (2010 Január 2)




----------



## AlisonGlover (2010 Január 2)

*Madarak*

Feketék vagy fehérek?


----------



## afca (2010 Január 2)




----------



## afca (2010 Január 2)




----------



## afca (2010 Január 2)




----------



## afca (2010 Január 2)




----------



## afca (2010 Január 2)




----------



## afca (2010 Január 2)




----------



## afca (2010 Január 2)




----------



## afca (2010 Január 2)




----------



## afca (2010 Január 2)




----------



## afca (2010 Január 2)




----------



## afca (2010 Január 2)




----------



## afca (2010 Január 2)




----------



## afca (2010 Január 2)




----------



## afca (2010 Január 2)




----------



## afca (2010 Január 2)




----------



## afca (2010 Január 2)




----------



## afca (2010 Január 2)




----------



## afca (2010 Január 2)




----------



## afca (2010 Január 2)




----------



## afca (2010 Január 2)




----------



## afca (2010 Január 2)




----------



## afca (2010 Január 2)




----------



## afca (2010 Január 2)

Itt kissé hosszabb ideig kell a piros kör közepére koncentrálni kb 2 perc minél tovább annál nagyobb a hatás majd nagyon lassan hátrább kell dönteni a fejünket úgy hogy még mindig a piros kör közepére koncentrálunk. 

Ilyen a napkelte a marson)


----------



## afca (2010 Január 25)




----------



## afca (2010 Január 25)




----------



## afca (2010 Január 25)




----------



## afca (2010 Január 25)




----------



## afca (2010 Január 25)




----------



## afca (2010 Január 25)




----------



## afca (2010 Január 25)




----------



## afca (2010 Január 25)




----------



## AndiC (2010 Január 29)




----------



## AndiC (2010 Január 29)




----------



## AndiC (2010 Január 29)




----------



## AndiC (2010 Január 29)




----------



## AndiC (2010 Január 29)




----------



## AndiC (2010 Január 29)




----------



## AndiC (2010 Január 29)




----------



## afca (2010 Február 5)




----------



## afca (2010 Február 7)




----------



## afca (2010 Február 7)




----------



## afca (2010 Február 7)




----------



## afca (2010 Február 7)




----------



## afca (2010 Február 7)




----------



## afca (2010 Február 7)




----------



## afca (2010 Február 7)




----------



## Lipi66 (2010 Április 5)

*16 arckép bújkál*


----------

